# Carver ICB - Interview mit LBF-Experten über MKS und FEM, Vorwort von Stefan Stark



## nuts (21. Dezember 2012)

Wenn Dir FEM, MKS und LBF noch nichts sagen, Du dich aber fragst, woher wir wissen wollen, ob das Carver ICB heftige Einsätze aushalten wird, empfehlen wir dieses Interview - viel Spaß damit!


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*Carver ICB - Interview mit LBF-Experten über MKS und FEM, Vorwort von Stefan Stark*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## crossboss (21. Dezember 2012)

Super Interwiew und Bericht zum Stand der Simulations Forschung in unserem Metier-Respekt! Ich habs sehr interessiert verschlungen Es sieht so aus als fängt die Bikeentwicklung erst an, so richtig professionell zu werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (21. Dezember 2012)

Sehr beeindruckend.
Vielen Dank fuer den Artikel, wieder was gelernt !


----------



## aufgehts (21. Dezember 2012)

schlussendlich zählt, was in der praxis dabei rauskommt.

hab mir vor 3 monaten erst ein neues bike zugelegt
und das passt schon...

trotzdem verfolge ich die entwicklung vom icb-bike.
bin mal gespannt auf die kommenden fahrberichte.


----------



## -N0bodY- (21. Dezember 2012)

Sehr interssanter Artikel. TOP. Die Überraschung ist euch gelungen.


----------



## messias (22. Dezember 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Super Interwiew und Bericht zum Stand der Simulations Forschung in unserem Metier-Respekt! Ich habs sehr interessiert verschlungen Es sieht so aus als fängt die Bikeentwicklung erst an, so richtig professionell zu werden.



Das ist auch mein Fazit - nicht nur aus diesem Artikel, sondern aus dem ganzen Projekt. Sieht man sich einen Specialized-Hausbesuch an, dann könnte man meinen, da arbeiten hunderte von Leuten jahrelang höchstwissenschaftlich daran einen neuen Rahmen zu entwickeln. Und dann kommt das ICB-Projekt und zeigt ganz nüchtern, wie heute die Wirklichkeit im Bikebau aussieht und wie "einfach" neue Bikes entwickelt werden. Das hat mal schön die Luft rausgelassen aus dem ganzen Marketing-Geblubber.

Ein sehr interessanter Artikel der zeigt, wo es noch hingehen könnte.


----------



## Bernie81 (22. Dezember 2012)

Und auch gleich mit Quellenangaben. Dann kann jeder die Infos nochmal nachlesen. So lobe ich mir das. Damit wissenschaftliche Betrügerein erst keine Chance haben!


----------



## knarf123 (22. Dezember 2012)

Sehr Interessant!


----------



## Moonboot42 (22. Dezember 2012)

Voll gut! Damit kehrt mal etwas Transparenz in pseudowissenschaftliches Geblubber ein.

Ich hoffe mal das kriegt mehr Aufmerksamkeit wie das Farbe-Design-Thema...


----------



## visionthing (22. Dezember 2012)

Top Interview Jan!


----------



## Deleted 48245 (22. Dezember 2012)

Man soll sich mal nichts vormachen. Auch in der Automobilindustrie sind alle möglichen Simulationen nur mit höchster Vorsicht zu genießen. Selbst dort gibt es unter Fachleuten immer wieder Diskussionen, wie die Ergebnisse zu deuten sind. Vieles passt schon ganz gut, vieles passt noch gar nicht.

Die bunten Bilder sind für einen Aussenstehenden nicht zu deuten, da muss man schon wissen was dahinter steckt und sich die Simulation selbst genau anschauen. Da wird viel dummes Zeugs gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (22. Dezember 2012)

Gianty schrieb:


> Man soll sich mal nichts vormachen. Auch in der Automobilindustrie sind alle möglichen Simulationen nur mit höchster Vorsicht zu genießen. Selbst dort gibt es unter Fachleuten immer wieder Diskussionen, wie die Ergebnisse zu deuten sind. Vieles passt schon ganz gut, vieles passt noch gar nicht.
> 
> Die bunten Bilder sind für einen Aussenstehenden nicht zu deuten, da muss man schon wissen was dahinter steckt und sich die Simulation selbst genau anschauen. Da wird viel dummes Zeugs gemacht.



Ich kann Dir nur beipflichten. Ich mache das nun fast 20 Jahre beruflich und muss gerade den Herren in den oberen Etagen immer wieder beibringen, dass die Interpretation genauso wichtig ist wie das Ergebnis. Problem bei der Simulation "ein buntes Bild kommt immer 'raus". Aber der Showeffekt ist einfach verführerisch...
Viele Effekte sind auch einfach zu unstetig,nichtlinear (Anschläge, Reibung) oder einfach zu stark statistisch streuend (Werkstoffkenwerte, Risswachstum,...), um sie in aller Tiefe im Modell mitzuziehen. Damit sind viele Simulationen wirklich nur ein "educated guess"..
Sorry, /* Vorlesungsmodus off


----------



## Piktogramm (22. Dezember 2012)

Hammer Artikel, hätte ich so nicht erwartet. Ich bin mehr als positiv überrascht und bedanke mich für diese Einblicke


----------



## themountain (22. Dezember 2012)

mmmh...nun weiss ich sicher das man alles übertreiben kann...sogar fahrradfahren...danke Jan und IBC !Gääähn


----------



## crossboss (22. Dezember 2012)

Die ganze Simulations- und Analysetechnik ergibt immer nur Ergebnisse die sich bestenfalls der Wirklichkeit annähern, das sollte  man beim Interpretieren der erhobenen Daten nie vergessen.


----------



## flowjoe (22. Dezember 2012)

Knaller!!! Bester Artikel des Jahres!!!!!!


----------



## DocB (22. Dezember 2012)

crossboss schrieb:


> Die ganze Simulations- und Analysetechnik ergibt immer nur Ergebnisse die sich bestenfalls der Wirklichkeit annähern, das sollte  man beim Interpretieren der erhobenen Daten nie vergessen.



Aber man kann in die Zukunft schauen - das ist in Wirklichkeit nur nach Einnahme bewusstseinsverändernder Stoffe möglich.  Da ist mir eine Simulation doch lieber, was die Belastbarkeit der Ergebnisse anbelangt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobiwan (22. Dezember 2012)

Toller Artikel und tolles Engagement vom Jan!


----------



## Nordhesse (23. Dezember 2012)

Super Artikel,sehr interessant! Finde ich sehr gut, dass der wissenschaftliche Standart eingehalten und Quellen angegeben wurden.


----------



## Notyly (23. Dezember 2012)

Diese Berechnungen werden heute schon alleine aus Gründen der Gewährleistung(/Schadensersatz) durchgeführt...

Angenommen, Hersteller X und Y bringen gleichzeitig ein neues und zufälligerweise gleiches Fahrrad auf den Markt. Die Rahmen des Bikes X und des Bikes Y brechen bei einigen Fahrern und die Fahrer(schwer verletzt) stellen Schadensersatz-Ansprüche in Millionenhöhe.

Aus Kapazitätsgründen stehen nun Hersteller X und Y gleichzeitig vor Gericht. Hersteller X zieht vor der Urteilsverkündung seine FEM-Berechnungen aus der Tasche und beteuert seine Unschuld. Er habe nach Stand der Technik sein Möglichstes gegeben.

Wer bekommt das "mildere" Urteil?


----------



## LB Jörg (23. Dezember 2012)

Notyly schrieb:


> Diese Berechnungen werden heute schon alleine aus Gründen der Gewährleistung(/Schadensersatz) durchgeführt...
> 
> Angenommen, Hersteller X und Y bringen gleichzeitig ein neues und zufälligerweise gleiches Fahrrad auf den Markt. Die Rahmen des Bikes X und des Bikes Y brechen bei einigen Fahrern und die Fahrer(schwer verletzt) stellen Schadensersatz-Ansprüche in Millionenhöhe.
> 
> ...



Wenns ein ehrenamtlicher Entscheidungsträger ist und er auch noch bei Nicolai arbeitet, dann haben beide das gleiche Urteil zu erwarten

G.


----------



## Jan.Hansmann (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,  

 vielen Dank fÃ¼r das positive Feedback .

 @_messias_/ @_Moonboot42_:
 Den Vorwurf des âMarketing-Geblubbersâ kann man nicht Ã¼ber die gesamte Branche verallgemeinern. Die Unterschiede in wieweit wirklich Forschung&Entwicklung betrieben wird sind immens. Ich war zu Beginn aber auch ein wenig Ã¼berrascht. Sowohl in GesprÃ¤chen mit verschiedenen Entwicklern, als auch durch das was sich an wissenschaftlichen VerÃ¶ffentlichungen zu dem Thema finden lieÃ wurde mir aber klar, dass in dem Bereich noch Entwicklungspotentiale stecken.  
 Gerade durch grÃ¶Ãere Bike-Hersteller wurden in den letzten Jahren schon Hochschulen/UniversitÃ¤ten in den F&E-Bereich integriert. Letztendlich ist es auch einfach eine Kostenfrage. Das notwendige Know-how, die notwendigen Werkzeuge & das Personal fÃ¼r eine durchgÃ¤ngige Integration der numerischen Auslegung in den Entwicklungsprozess ist einfach (vielleicht im moment noch zu) teuer. 


 @_Gianty_/ @_DocB_/ @_crossboss_:
 Richtig. Die Automobilindustrie ist in dem Bereich aber einfach deutlich weiter. Einflussfaktoren auf und Unsicherheiten in den Ergebnissen sind hier halt wesentlich besser bekannt.  
 Unstetigkeiten, NichtlinearitÃ¤ten, Fertigungsschwankungen und vor allem auch die Streuung der Parameter beim Menschmodell sind eine echte Herausforderung.  


 @_Notyly_:
 FE-Analysen sind Stand der Technik. Die oben vorgestellten Arbeiten setzen eine ebene HÃ¶her an, also bei der Frage: Welche Lasten treten in welchen Situationen auf?


 GrÃ¼Ãe & schÃ¶ne Feiertage,
 Jan


----------



## GrillMeister (23. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, 

Da ich selbst Ingenieur bin, war ich zunächst etwas skeptisch und erwartete nur bunte Bildchen ohne echten Inhalt. Beschäftige mich selbst mit der Simulation hochbelasteter Teile und hab schon so viel Schrott gesehen, dass ich meist schon Krätze bekomm, wenn ich irgendein vernetztes Teil sehe...

Als ich die ersten beiden Absätze gelesen hatte, war meine Freude auf den Rest schon deutlich gestiegen,

Allein als ich das Wort 'Betriebsfestigkeit' sah, hatte ich schon fast eine Träne in den Augen und am Ende hatte ich richtig Spaß in den Backen.

Danke.

Grüße,

Jörg


----------



## Phini (23. Dezember 2012)

Sehr interessanter Artikel und gut zu lesen das Interview. Aber eine Sache hätt ich noch:

Das Ganze ist ja eher eine Vorstellung von dem was in der Forschung und Simulation passiert, woran gearbeitet wird und mit welchen Fragen und Problemen sich beschäftigt wird. Daher: Was genau hat das ICB jetzt davon?


----------



## benzinkanister (23. Dezember 2012)

tiptop.

ich finde da sollten sich die großen hersteller mal zusammen tun und für eine ordentliche validierung sorgen.

für carver wirds wohl finanziell schwer zu stemmen oder ist da was geplant?

gruß


----------



## Piktogramm (23. Dezember 2012)

Phini schrieb:


> Was genau hat das ICB jetzt davon?



Im besten Fall, dass es bei geringem Gewicht gut funktioniert und dir unterm Hintern nicht zusammenbricht.


----------



## mbal84 (23. Dezember 2012)

An der TU Chemnitz [1] gibts ebenfalls ein Institut, welches sich mal vor einiger Zeit mit MKS Simulation einer Motocross beschäftigt hat. Die haben auch ein recht aufwändiges Menschmodell Dynamicus.

[1] http://www.tu-chemnitz.de/ifm/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Micha-L (23. Dezember 2012)

Piktogramm schrieb:


> Im besten Fall, dass es bei geringem Gewicht gut funktioniert und dir unterm Hintern nicht zusammenbricht.



Sind die Berechnungen denn in die Auslegungen eingeflossen?

Edit: Lesen bildet (siehe Post unter mir)... 

Gruß,
Michael


----------



## messias (23. Dezember 2012)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Ergebnisse der vorgestellten Simulationen sind aber nicht in die Auslegung des Carver ICB mit eingeflossen.



Ich verstehe das eher so, dass dieses Projekt parallel zur ICB-Entwicklung lief und vielleicht für zukünftige ICB-Generationen einen Nutzen bringen kann.


----------



## Phini (24. Dezember 2012)

messias schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das eher so, dass dieses Projekt parallel zur ICB-Entwicklung lief und vielleicht für zukünftige ICB-Generationen einen Nutzen bringen kann.



Gut, dann bin ich nicht der einzige, der das so versteht. Deshalb ja auch meine Frage.
 @ pikto bisschen Zurückhaltung bitte? Nur weil wir hier in nem Forum und mehr oder weniger anonym sind, muss man nicht groß frei Schnauze undsoweiter...


----------



## Paramedicus (24. Dezember 2012)

Phini schrieb:


> @ pikto bisschen Zurückhaltung bitte? Nur weil wir hier in nem Forum und mehr oder weniger anonym sind, muss man nicht groß frei Schnauze undsoweiter...




Hab ich was überlesen oder wo genau drückt dir der Schuh?


----------



## SCM (24. Dezember 2012)

Paramedicus schrieb:


> Hab ich was überlesen oder wo genau drückt dir der Schuh?



Das habe ich mich gerade auch gefragt...


----------



## Phini (24. Dezember 2012)

Ach egal, hab die Antwort von pikto etwas anders verstanden, als ich sollte... Pardon.

Nichtdestotrotz stellt sich mir die Frage, ob bei solch einer Simulation wirklich relevante Ergebnisse bzw. unerwartete Überraschungen (für das ICB) zum Vorschein treten.


----------



## aufgehts (24. Dezember 2012)

dann nenn mal ein beispiel,
damit klar ist was du meinst.


----------



## DocB (24. Dezember 2012)

So was wie die nötige Nachrüstung der Alutech-Fanes-Hinterbauten *duckundweg*


----------



## Piktogramm (24. Dezember 2012)

SCM schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich gerade auch gefragt...



Ich mich erst 

 @Phini: Wenn ich den Text noch richtig im Hirn habe, schneidet Stefan auch an, dass solche Simulationen einem "educated gues" , also eine etwas genauere bzw. fundiertere Schätzung zu verstehen sind. Insofern sollten solche Simulationen Probleme vermeiden helfen, nur ausgeschlossen werden können Probleme NIE.*


*Techniker bzw. Ingenieure die bei ihrer Arbeit davon ausgehen alle potentiellen Probleme gelöst zu haben sind mit nicht geheuer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DocB (24. Dezember 2012)

@Piktogramm


DocB schrieb:


> ... Damit sind viele Simulationen wirklich nur ein "educated guess"..


Nö, war von mir 
Du hast schon recht, als Ing. kann man niemals richtig machen. Aber man sollte es versuchen! So wie bei Fahrtechnik


----------



## aufgehts (24. Dezember 2012)

DocB schrieb:


> So was wie die nötige Nachrüstung der Alutech-Fanes-Hinterbauten *duckundweg*



dann kläre uns auf !!!!
welche relation hat das zum aktuellen bike ???


----------



## gigawatt (25. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde diesen Artikel in Zukunft jedem zeigen der mir erklären will dass Radfahren ein hirnloses Geballer durch die schöne Natur ist.


----------



## Piktogramm (25. Dezember 2012)

Nur weil 1-3 Entwickler mit Hirn und Verstand arbeiten ist das sinnlose Geschredder von Vielen im Wald nicht weniger hirnlos


----------



## bikeandi1974 (25. Dezember 2012)

Der Artikel  !


----------



## KingKongCore (27. Dezember 2012)

alter hut...

http://www.imakenews.com/ptcexpress/e_article001371261.cfm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (29. Dezember 2012)

KingKongCore schrieb:


> alter hut...
> 
> http://www.imakenews.com/ptcexpress/e_article001371261.cfm



nicht ganz getroffen - wo kommen bei deinem Link die Lastfälle her? Genau darum geht es hier: Jan hat die Belastung simuliert, die dann die Ausgangsbasis für die in deinem Link beschriebene Simulation ist.


----------



## KingKongCore (30. Dezember 2012)

recht haste


----------



## To-bi-bo (30. Dezember 2012)

danke, schönes Interview!


----------



## IRONworkX (8. Januar 2013)

Gut Jan! Bring mal ein paar Biegestreifen mit in die Pfalz. Wir könnten da mal was messen


----------

